# 32 week update



## Admin (May 11, 2009)

Hullo All! Just thought I would give you an update - so far so good! I have just come back from my 32 weeks scan and all is OK. Baby is ever so slightly large - but all OK. I was kind of expecting this i I had a couple of weeks running highr than i would have liked - but have calmed bs down again now.

We finally got to see bubbas face and see it gulp and stick it's tongue out - it was fab - previously it was breech and facing my spine - so only saw its foot and spine! Have consulatnt appt on Tues - will let you know what they think then.

Gosh! This is exciting!


----------



## Steff (May 11, 2009)

aww well done glad all is going so well hun xx


----------



## xDeex (May 11, 2009)

Great news hun! Glad everything is going good.

Got my 20 wk scan a week on thurs so will let you know what happens then too.

x


----------



## Steff (May 11, 2009)

aww yes both of you let us know so sweet my besy m8 just had a boy last thursday x


----------



## Northerner (May 11, 2009)

Cough! I hope you don't mind a bloke joining in here - great news! You're not really going to call him/her 'Bubba' though are you?


----------



## Steff (May 11, 2009)

pmsl


----------



## vince13 (May 11, 2009)

Oh dear, I've come over all maternal again and, at 62, that's rather difficult !  Great to hear all is going well with you both x x x


----------



## bev (May 11, 2009)

Oh how wonderful! I am so excited for you - your life will change instantly the baby is born - for the better! I thought of another girls name for you - Grace - it was my grandmothers name. I hope we will get to see a picture of the baby?  Bev x


----------



## sofaraway (May 12, 2009)

Glad to hear everything is progressing well for you both, and hope it continues.

x


----------



## Vanessa (May 12, 2009)

Brilliant news


----------



## coldclarity (May 13, 2009)

Great news  You haven't got too far to go now!


----------



## Sugarbum (May 17, 2009)

Its so nice to hear your baby updates admin, many congrats!

I am sure I am not the only childless female with diabetes on the forum who is a bit fearful of pregnacy with diabetes, and your sharing is very encouraging. My DSN is fabulous, but puts a lot of pressure on for me getting into the pre-conception clinic if one baby thought even crosses my mind! It scares me a little as this pushes up my anxieties relating to a normal pregancy etc, but I know it is done purely for my (and unborns) best interests. So its always great to hear more about things going right, from real people!

All the best admin, not long now hey?!


----------



## tracyp (May 17, 2009)

Pre Cpnception clinic is great you have time to ask lots of question and see obsterician. Never have to wait long for my appointments.
Congrats Admin for things going well


----------

